# Glycerine



## Tom (Apr 29, 2009)

Been some talk on Glycerine. Where can you buy in bulk? Like by the Ltr or 1/2 gallon


----------



## MoWine (Apr 29, 2009)

I bought a gallon at the following web site. (It won't let me post a web site, this is a dot com.)

homebrewit


----------



## smurfe (Apr 29, 2009)

George sells it by the gallon. Here ya go.

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6200B


----------



## smurfe (Apr 29, 2009)

He sells it by the 4 oz. bottle to


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2009)

You know I looked and saw 2 entry's and both were 4 oz bottles. Now I see that the second one actually is for a gallon with a 4oz bottle pic. So much for looking at just the pictures.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom said:


> You know I looked and saw 2 entry's and both were 4 oz bottles. Now I see that the second one actually is for a gallon with a 4oz bottle pic. So much for looking at just the pictures.



Yeah I know. I finally had to start actually reading instead of just looking at the pictures to get by.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2009)

That needs to be fixed as I went online and got some. If there was a picture of a gallon then I would have got it from George. I thought it was a typo..


----------



## Manimal (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never used glycerine and had a few questions for those that have. Does glycerine have an unlimited shelf life? Are there any considerations regarding storage (ie. refrigeration, oxidation, etc.)?


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2009)

Iv'e seen 4oz bottles in homebrew stores and they are not under refrigeration. Not sure about shelf life but from what I heard it should be no problem. Most people will only be getting a 4oz bottle anyway. There will be some (ME) who would consider getting larger quanities.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (May 25, 2009)

*Glycerine at bottling or degassing*

If anyone has added glycerine to their wines, have they done it right before they bottle or after they've degassed and stabilized their wine?

I'm planning on degassing and stabilizing the cranberry-raspberry wine and the first batch of grape wine today. The cranberry-raspberry will befinitely be treated with glycerine but not the grape. Both have fermented to dry.

WSG


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2009)

I bought a gallon of glycerine. I've been playing with it and adding it to the bottling bucket.
How much depends on what you have and where you want it. I started with 2oz now up to 5oz for 6 gallons. I just want a little more mouthfeel.


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2009)

And whet wine is this that you have added it to?


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2009)

As you know I make alot of fresh juice wines. They usually are on the thin side compared to fresh grape wine. Thats where I add it for now.
BTW Wade, I mixed 7# of Blueberries (F-PAC) to a 6 gallon batch of Chilean Pinot Noir ( I added 5oz of glycerine to that). My wife and daughter drank real FAST what the Wine Gods left. LOL. Yes Wade, they did like your Blue/Pinot.


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2009)

Cool, I think next time I will up the abv a little more on the all juice pinot as when mixed with my Blueberry it was a little to low.


----------

